# Ich schenk dir ein Handy



## rannseier (6 August 2006)

Moin..

Kennt das jemand? Momentan werde ich von dem Schei*s zugemüllt..



> Wir verschenken Sony Ericsson Handys!
> 
> Sony Ericsson W800i und Sony Ericsson W810i
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2006)

*AW: Ich schenk dir ein Handy*

Na klar. Aber das diskutierst Du lieber hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11888

Die beworbenen Angebote (Handy, Callgirl) wurden zuerst von einer Firma aus UK angeboten, die administriert wird von einem bekannten *M*ünchner *D*omainguru. Dann wurden die Projekte (mit gleichlautenden AGB inkl. Rechtschreibfehlern) von einer Firma aus Frauenfeld übernommen, die ja auch 1sms im Angebot hatte, als ihnen das noch _seriös *genug*_ war...


----------



## Heiko (6 August 2006)

*AW: Ich schenk dir ein Handy*



			
				rannseier schrieb:
			
		

> Moin..
> 
> Kennt das jemand? Momentan werde ich von dem Schei*s zugemüllt..


Kommt hier auch massenhaft rein und wird vom Spamfilter gefressen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2006)

*AW: Ich schenk dir ein Handy*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> rannseier schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und wir haben dem wohl alle zugestimmt? 
Die einzige Mail aus der Schweiz, der ich zugestimmt hätte, wäre eine Stellungnahme des Chefs dazu gewesen, wieso auf der Homepage der "Top Tel Telemarketing" der Name _*seiner Firma*_ stehen durfte.
Auf *die* wartete ich allerdings vergeblich. Nix bene, benae...


----------

